# Heavy rain



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

ok i have a few plants around my yard growing in natural ground and all this heavy rain is killin them, well atleast beating them down pretty good. breaking limbs and one whole plant was laying down. anyone got any advice on how to deal with this.. just something to put around them or something to reduce the abuse from the hard rain.. thanks for any info


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2008)

hold an unbrella in one hand and a Bong in the other?  Not sure how you will light it..lol  Just kidding my friend..But can you  put a cover over her?..I did put a 4x8 sheet of plywood up a few weeks ago to block some of the winds. that was snapping tree branches...Good luck


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 11, 2008)

ha, look like you are not alone, i have that problem here in southeastern reglion
heavy rains  cursed that!!   but what i did was,  i looked up on the sky, find the trees that has big limbs under me,  get plants go under it,   that will prevent heavy rains to go down though limbs and go soft on the plants on the ends, also that will help prevent the winds burns that can blow ur plants down bad, i did checked my plants from heavy rains, bless god they live!, no damage done!!! sweet!!!! that helps!  god need us to take care of them, and tree is helping too!! tree prod co2


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 11, 2008)

Run a plant stake right down the main stem and into the ground and secure it with some hemp string. I've used this method on both grows and I've never damaged a plant or had one fall over. I'm dealing with the same rain too.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

You could try something like this 

hxxp://www.tomato-cages.com/

XX to TT


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

see i was thinking of the tomato cage but worry it will be to obvious. i already have them staked up but there 4 feet tall and its more the limbs than the whole plant.. its like they get heavy from the rain sitting on them and just pull the limbs to the ground. right now i have them tied up to the top of the plant. we'll see how that works. now they look over watered bad.. so much rain the last few days the ground around them is soaked.. any ideas on how to fix that?


----------



## Tater (Jul 12, 2008)

Leave them alone and wait for the sun.  Thats what I would do.  I've had heavy rain here to the last month.  I haven't even bothered to go look at them because I know they are going to do their thing and if a branch gets broken then oh well not much I can do about it.  Thats just mother nature doing some fiming for me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

6 babies battered.

3 hours later it looked like nothing had ever happened.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 12, 2008)

Every time I get a heavy rain I never worry. The plants seem to straighten there self out. hxxp://www.tomato-cages.com/ is not a bad idea.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 12, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> tree prod co2


 
actually... the tree uses CO2 and produces *Oxygen... *just like the MJ plant


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

normaly i don't worry about my outdoor plants cause they're never near my house but these are in my yard so its hard to not watch over them.. they've straightend up now. thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 12, 2008)

oy i see that pictures of battered, awww,   well  use small 1/8 to 6/7 '' pcv stick  or wood, but i prefered plastic nor pcv  for the stake,  less noticable, than tomato cage   remeber this, if plants depends on something, it will so its better off for them to depends on themselves, since already got water, foods, etc nice potting,   give them potassium that will help boost their growth after battered by wind scar and pounds of rains


----------



## Tater (Jul 12, 2008)

Go away.  Seriously I can't deal with you and your broken english anymore.  Nothing you say ever makes any sense.  Do us all a favor and just lurk and read and maybe take an english course.  You contribute nothing but false and misleading information to the forum and in my opinion are degrading the quality of information on these boards.  I swear I can feel myself getting dumber every time I read your posts.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 12, 2008)

:goodposting::rofl:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 12, 2008)

Just the opposite here in the northeastern region NO RAIN,my garden is on top of a mountainside cliff. Getting water there during drought is quite an adventure. When I had more convenience while growing outside ,I would tie my plants together and make tents out of clear plastic sheeting (with large holes in the plastic to allow air flow) to cover the more isolated plants. Just to keep your grow-misadventures on the bright-side,I will include some of what I found :ignore:  at a plot today.This plot started out with 20 plants. 18 of these are female. Almost 13 were overcome due: dry weather,and a guy trying to take a nice vacation  Whatever the case (wet/dry) I have always been amazed to watch how much these plants rebound,and most of the time look much better after fighting back.
Stay cool


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

come on no point being mean english isn't everyones first language. and everyone cant spell correctly, but they should always be able to offer ther input without being slammed for it. jmo if you can't understand it how do know its bad info?


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2008)

...Hoooold on there "Bob-a-louie"... :angrywife:  
  We have many members from alll across the globe. 
We will NOT have discrimination based on the fluency of "English". 
ANYONE and EVERYONE that abides by our guidelines, and wishes to participate, will be allowed.. not "allowed",, but _"WELCOMED"_

If you don't care to "view" anyones posts, there's an "IGNORE" button.. I suggest that you use it.  You have "absolutely "NO" right to tell anyone to leave or not post.  
  The Staff reserves that right, for .. 'small minded' ppl that can't grasp our concept here.. 
..."  Seriously I can't deal with you and your broken english anymore.".
   and "I" can't/won't deal with another comment like that. .. 






			
				Tater said:
			
		

> Go away.  Seriously I can't deal with you and your broken english anymore.  Nothing you say ever makes any sense.  Do us all a favor and just lurk and read and maybe take an english course.  You contribute nothing but false and misleading information to the forum and in my opinion are degrading the quality of information on these boards.  I swear I can feel myself getting dumber every time I read your posts.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2008)

cant we all just get along?..  Tater not all of us are as perfect as you..and sounds to me like you are the one that needs to take a Manners course..we are all here to help..just because I am new does not meen I cant contribute..and just because someone cant spell English well does not meen they cant grow..you know Im getting sick of thinking of this thread..Im leaving now


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 14, 2008)

:headbang2: :headbang2: i agree with that guy, just get along for the best of tommorrows let help each other and move on? :joint: 



			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> cant we all just get along?..  Tater not all of us are as perfect as you..and sounds to me like you are the one that needs to take a Manners course..we are all here to help..just because I am new does not meen I cant contribute..and just because someone cant spell English well does not meen they cant grow..you know Im getting sick of thinking of this thread..Im leaving now


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 14, 2008)

thank you and thank you for that rules,  we all here is to help, not insults, not tell anyone to leave, and all that,  im sorry if I had made any forums as sale that is wrong, and I ain't sale anything, or giving out misleading infos thanks alot for discrimmin my butt tater! think before ya speak  same for me so get along no reason to talk anything bad like that.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ...Hoooold on there "Bob-a-louie"... :angrywife:
> We have many members from alll across the globe.
> We will NOT have discrimination based on the fluency of "English".
> ANYONE and EVERYONE that abides by our guidelines, and wishes to participate, will be allowed.. not "allowed",, but _"WELCOMED"_
> ...


----------



## growdammit (Jul 15, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Leave them alone and wait for the sun. Thats what I would do. I've had heavy rain here to the last month. I haven't even bothered to go look at them because I know they are going to do their thing and if a branch gets broken then oh well not much I can do about it. Thats just mother nature doing some fiming for me


 
Sometimes that is the best thing you can do...  leave em' be and all seems to work out.  If you mess with a plant constantly it is constantly under stress and not able to focus on its mission in life... which is to produce big, beautiful flowers to make more plants... or fill my bowl with


----------

